# Does CBT really help



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Just a question to anyone who has taken CBT. Has it helped with your SA. And how much better did your SAD get afterwards. I hear a lot about it. But I know it's also expensive which is why I never tried the therapy. I do work full-time but not sure if it's covered.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah it has helped me rid of most of my general anxiety and even when bad anxiety comes up I have learned how to manage it. I did online CBT and by myself. I have no idea how paid CBT works.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

helped in general but not so much for sa and.or depression


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

roverred said:


> Yeah it has helped me rid of most of my general anxiety and even when bad anxiety comes up I have learned how to manage it. I did online CBT and by myself. I have no idea how paid CBT works.


can you give me the website?


----------



## raymac_6262 (Dec 31, 2007)

its the only thing that will ever cure your brain,
though cbt is kind of useless unless you master the art of being self-aware


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you stick with the program consistently, and accept it will take time, I am sure it would work. I've had good results but never managed to stick with it for v long (this is why seeing a regular therapist would be good). I'm starting it again from the Gillian Butler book anyway and plan on sticking with it this time.


----------

